# Want to restore utilman.exe



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

I couldn't remember my windows 7 password and so I initiated the process outlined here: Remove the Boot Media & Press Restart (Step 8 of 18) which worked just fine.

However, when I went back to restore the utilman.exe file I apparently did not save it according to the instructions so that now when I try to restore it to its original location I get "the system cannot find the file specified."

So I'm trying to figure out how to find the original file and restore it so that the ease of use function is back in its right place.

I would appreciate any help anyone can offer!

Nic


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot off of the Windows 7 DVD and choose *Repair Your Computer.* this should fix it in most cases


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

I actually have the application on another computer. Any reason why I can't copy the file and drop it back into the system32 folder?

Nic


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

I booted from the CD but it didn't find any errors in the startup (which I know was probably not the correct utility to run but I couldn't see that any other option was better?)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you ran the repair, what happens when you choose Start Windows Normally ?


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

Windows starts fine and runs fine. The only problem is that when I click the button on the lower left corner of the log-in screen I get a command prompt window instead of the ease of use interface. That's what got me into windows after forgetting the password but when I went to reverse the process of renaming utilman.exe I couldn't find the renamed file.

Nic


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you didn't have SP1 on your disc you had to download the ISO to do the Repair. The Repair should have fixed the problem.


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

I DO have Sp1


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Through any of this process did you attempt a System Restore or files backup?


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, I did try to restore to a February 10 point but the restore was unsuccessful for some reason.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you run sfc /scannow


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

No, I didn't. Do I run that from the command prompt after booting windows from the windows disk?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

yes you can run it from there Use System File Checker to Repair Your Unbootable Windows PC


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

OK... navigate to *C:\windows\system32*

Look for utilman (it should be there)

What process are you following to restore the file to get: "the system cannot find the file specified." error??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

ganjeii said:


> What process are you following to restore the file to get: "the system cannot find the file specified." error??


I think I was misunderstood. I wasn't suggesting running either the System Restore or Backup. I was trying to see if it was done because either can cause the above mentioned to show up. Let's stick with the other suggestions for now and if no results we can try what I had in mind.


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

I did run the scannow which produced the attached. When doing a search for utilman.exe I did find several instances in the report (but am not seeing the option to attach a txt file)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can cut and paste it or go to advanced and use the paper clip.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

ganjeii said:


> OK... navigate to C:\windows\system32
> 
> Look for utilman (it should be there)
> 
> What process are you following to restore the file to get: "the system cannot find the file specified." error??


I was referring to the error that the OP stated in the beginning post...

Nicshow have you Checked c:\Windows\system32 for ANY file named utilman....????


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, a file is there by that name but the process outlined in that original post temporarily uses that filename to get to the command prompt. I was supposed to rename utilman.exe so that I could later reverse the process and restore it to work as it is supposed to but apparently I didn't do that process right and hence I am trying to figure out how to get the application to point to the accessibility interface rather than command prompt


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

I think you might be slightly confused. 

Can you please open a command prompt. You probably need to open a *run *prompt (*Windows Key + R*) and type: *utilman.exe*

Type, or copy and paste the following code:


```
cd C:\windows\System32
```
 Press ENTER


```
dir cmd.* utilman.* /s > 0 & notepad 0
```
 Press ENTER and save the .txt file that pops up and upload it to your next post OR copy and paste its contents.

Thanks!


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

Are those zeroes or O's?


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

Volume in drive C is OS
Volume Serial Number is 3CE7-8357

Directory of C:\Windows\system32

11/20/2010 09:23 PM 345,088 cmd.exe

Directory of C:\Windows\system32

11/20/2010 09:23 PM 345,088 Utilman.exe
2 File(s) 690,176 bytes

Directory of C:\Windows\system32\en-US

11/21/2010 01:06 AM 131,072 cmd.exe.mui

Directory of C:\Windows\system32\en-US

11/21/2010 01:06 AM 5,120 Utilman.exe.mui
2 File(s) 136,192 bytes

Total Files Listed:
4 File(s) 826,368 bytes
0 Dir(s) 409,945,726,976 bytes free


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Please follow the instructions below VERY carefully. 

1. Run *Utilman.exe* as Administrator (click start menu search for utilman.exe, right click and select "Run as Administrator")

*NOTE: You MUST run Utilman.exe as Administrator or this fix WILL NOT WORK.*

2. Press ENTER after each line of code entered below (you may copy and paste):


```
cd c:\windows\system32
  
 takeown /F cmd.exe 
  
 takeown /F utilman.exe 
  
 icacls utilman.exe /grant Everyone:F
  
 icacls cmd.exe /grant Everyone:F
  
 ren cmd.exe cmd.exe.old
  
 ren utilman.exe utilman.exe.old
  
 ren utilman.exe.old cmd.exe
  
 ren cmd.exe.old utilman.exe
```
 Done! Try opening Ease of Aaccess Center with the button at the login screen. :dance:


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

If the fix above doesn't work, you may have to copy a fresh copy of *Utilman.exe* from *C:\windows\winsxs*

1. Navigate to *C:\windows\winsxs*

2. In the search bar in the upper right hand corner of the window type: *Utilman.exe*

3. Simply copy and paste this copy over to *C:\windows\system32 *(You must be an administrator to do this).

4. Try Ease of Access Button again.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I wonder when you went back through the web site that tells you how to do this you recalled where you went wrong? (BTW there is a flaw in the info given, when you access the RE a virtual Ram drive is created in this drive your OS may be allocated a different drive letter, it is important to know this for any cmds, so first run a cmd at the x sources:- bcdedit | find "os device" the returned partition drive letter is what you need to use.

Ganjeii has had a good go, cmd will have permissions so I doubt icacls is needed (will do no harm) for reference this is checked by typing at a cmd as admin:-

icacls C:\windows\system32\utilman.exe ( applies to any file you are having permissions problems with, the result will be something like this (F being full control):-

C:\windows\system32\utilman.exe NT SERVICE\TrustedInstallerF)
BUILTIN\AdministratorsF)
NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEMF)
EveryoneF)
BUILTIN\UsersF)

Successfully processed 1 files; Failed processing 0 files


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks jenae, yes I should have mentioned that these commands should be run from within the OS / safe mode exactly due to complications with the RAM drive that you mention.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no ganjeii nothing wrong with your cmds, (just icacls not being needed, however as I said, could do no harm) I was referring to the OP's first post when he ran the hack to replace a password, something that we do not support here... BTW


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

jenae said:


> I was referring to the OP's first post when he ran the hack to replace a password, something that we do not support here... BTW


AYE... :facepalm:


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

I tried pasting the fresh copy but it says I need permission. Mine is the only account on the computer and supposedly has Administrator permissions. Can anyone point me to the process to change or grant permission to do this?

Thanks so much!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try right clicking and choose run as admin


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

Tried to run as Administrator through Windows Explorer in regular mode.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is the hidden admin account you could try from there remember to disable it when finished Built-in Administrator Account - Enable or Disable - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## nicshow (Oct 6, 2004)

I got to this line of ganjeii's instructions and it denied me access to utilman after I hit "enter" :

icacls utilman.exe /grant Everyone:F


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, I wonder when you went back through the web site that tells you how to do this you recalled where you went wrong? (BTW there is a flaw in the info given, when you access the RE a virtual Ram drive is created in this drive your OS may be allocated a different drive letter, it is important to know this for any cmds, so first run a cmd at the x sources:- bcdedit | find "os device" the returned partition drive letter is what you need to use.
> 
> Ganjeii has had a good go, cmd will have permissions so I doubt icacls is needed (will do no harm) for reference this is checked by typing at a cmd as admin:-
> 
> ...


jenae may have covered this with the above


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go back to step 15 in your password hack, the cmd there is to restore utilman to it's rightful place it may not have worked if your drive is being seen as C: drive not D: drive (which in most instances it is) so substitute the c for d. To be sure before doing anything at the cmd prompt (x sources) type this (exactly as shown)

bcdedit | find "osdevice" (press enter, the | is called a "pipe" and appears above the \ key)

Whatever this returns as partition drive use in your cmd.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

also be SURE that you are running the command prompt as ADMINISTRATOR (right click file and select "Run as Administrator) before running ANY commands


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, in the hack you are instructed to do this in the RE (repair your computer) option. The cmd prompt here is by default, admin.


----------

